# Roasting by Computer



## ronsil

I have been away for a while & although I completed the work involved in computerising my Hottop P Roaster before I departed, I only managed to complete a few trial roasts at that time.

Over the past 2 days I have really got into it. Have now put through some 14 roasts of various beans & I am delighted with the results. Here is a synopsis of the roasts.

Taste - the most important in my view, has become that little bit deeper.

Control - simplified almost beyond belief. My Hottop is the 'P' programmable. Very difficult to obtain desired results through the 8/9 segments with the heater only either full on or off . I know the 'B' version is better as you are able to make changes 'on the fly' but it requires constant attention & adjustment. Possible but not easy to repeat a satisfactory result. Having the ability to set everything up on the computer in advance by scripting the heater & fan operation is a remarkable asset. Couple this with the simplicity of doing just that makes it an absolute joy to use. The program retains the manual override so that you can adapt to any unforeseen circumstances. Bring back the stored program at any time & it will repeat exactly what has happened before.

Operation - I have chosen to drop the beans in at 130C with max heater & no fan. At 180C I ask it to keep heat at 100% but start the fan at 30%. 185C I drop the heat to 80% & the fan remains at 30%. Thus to 1st crack which I mark by a touch of the spacebar. At 45 seconds after 1st crack the heater drops to 45% & the fan remains at 30% I mark the end of 1st crack & from that time onwards I can eject the beans to suit the degree of roast required for each specific bean.

I have the ability to lengthen the gap between end 1st & beginning second at will & play with the so called 'drying time'.

Noticeable Differences - above all, smell. You can follow the roast progress almost by smell alone.

Things happen generally at a lower indicated temperature than before. This means less wear on the Machine, more use out of the rear filter, easier cleaning & louder cracks.

Finally, in my opinion, if you have spent £700+ on a Hottop and you choose not to computerise it you will miss out on how good a machine it really is. As indicated elsewhere total cost £150/£190 dependant on TCs you choose

A lot of folk have showed interest on what I have been able to do thanks to GreenBean & Co. I don't like to cross post but please excuse me on this occasion due to the interest.


----------



## ronsil

I know this is an old thread but am resurrecting it to inform anyone (Hottop owners) who are maybe thinking of computerising their Roaster, that JimG who makes up the boards required is now able to accept orders again.

Jim's day job got very big & he had to give up making the boards for a while.

He's now back in business & can be found at MLG Properties in the USA. Full details for contact are available within my previous posts on this subject.

Anyone seriously considering doing the computerisation is very welcome to PM me for further details.


----------



## Xpenno

First post is a great read, you still roasting?


----------



## ronsil

Xpenno said:


> ......you still roasting?


Most certainly. I roast between 2-3 kilos per week on 2 Hottops both now fully computer controlled.

Results are posted regularly on this Home Roasters Forum


----------



## froggystyle

Has anybody actually managed to do this kind of thing with a Genie?


----------



## ronsil

Not really possible as for positive results required you need the temperature from the 'bean mass'.

On a Gene there is no easy way of doing this without drilling through the spindle.

'DataLogger is the software I use for a Hottop. It was written with Hottops in mind.

I know of nothing written for a Genecafe.


----------



## froggystyle

So the difficulty is getting a probe inside the drum?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> So the difficulty is getting a probe inside the drum?


Not possible on the Gene.


----------



## ronsil

That's one of the problems. The electronics in a Gene are completely different to a HT. To my knowledge there is nothing written for a Gene.

It does not lend itself to this kind of control.


----------



## froggystyle

Thought i spotted something on the net a week or two ago.... Just found it.

http://www.pidgene.eu/probe.html

Ok, so its only reading temps inside the drum, but with the right persons (Not me!) surely some kind of software can be created to hook the gene up to a pc and control it?

Sorry if talking rubbish, just thinking it would a good step for what i think is a great bit of kit.


----------



## ronsil

You would need to look at the Gene's big brother. That does have a lot of control but you are talking big bucks here.

Bella Barista are talking about stocking them.

I used a piece of software called 'RoasterThing' (originally 'BehmorThing) when I had a Behmor. With this I was able to record results & use them for repeatability. In fact I still use 'RoasterThing' to hold my coffee inventory & roast results & to print out my labels for my coffee bags


----------



## froggystyle

Oh i have one eye on that bad boy, no fear... Get a nice share pay out in two years that may well fund it!


----------



## sjenner

That big Gene roaster is very shiny, I was in Bella Barista by accident today... It's over £4k.


----------



## froggystyle

any indications of when it will be available?


----------



## sjenner

Well I don't do roasting yet, so I didn't ask... But it was there with a price on a label, so I imagine it is available now.


----------



## froggystyle

now i want one!


----------



## GS11

froggystyle said:


> now i want one!


Nice features and improvements over existing genie.....though would need to make more room in the kitchen for the cbr1200

[video=youtube;qLPlSE-8mG0]


----------

